# Best of IAP Contest - Winners Announced!



## Scott (Nov 4, 2012)

The Best of IAP Contest – Winners Announced!

The results are in, and here are the winners of the Best of IAP Contest 2012:

Fountain Pen Category
1st Place – Brian Gisi
2nd Place – Richard Ficken

Casting Category
1st Place – Ed McDonnell
2nd Place – Eric Beuker

Segmenting Category
1st Place – Mark Gisi

Open Class Category
1st Place – Mark Chouinard
2nd Place – Martin Osborn

Best of Show
1st Place – Mark Gisi
2nd Place – Brian Gisi
3rd Place – Mark Chouinard

Please note that there were not three places awarded in each category.  This was the judges decision, which I fully support.  I will announce prizes hopefully later today.  Pictures can be found at:

IAP Home - Photos - Best of IAP Contest

Photos below in this post.

I want to congratulate all the winners!  But I also want to thank and congratulate everyone who entered.  The level of work required to even enter this contest is daunting, and I appreciate every one of you for making that effort.  Please feel free to comment.

Scott.


----------



## Scott (Nov 4, 2012)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Could you share how many entries were in each category?



I can do that!

Eight pens were entered in the Fountain Pen Category.

Eight pens were entered in the Casting Category.

Four pens were entered in the Segmenting Category.

Seven pens were entered in the Open Class Category.

Every single one of these was a pen I would be proud to own!

Scott.


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2012)

*2012 Best of IAP Contest Winners Photos*

2012 Best of the IAP Contest Winners

Fountain Pen Category: 1st Place – Brian Gisi [profile]bgisi[/profile]






Fountain Pen Category: 2nd Place – Richard Ficken [profile]RichF[/profile]







Casting Category: 1st Place – Ed McDonnell [profile]parklandturner[/profile]





Casting Category: 2nd Place – Eric Beuker [profile]Buzzzz4[/profile]







Segmenting Category: 1st Place – Mark Gisi [profile]broncomark1[/profile]








Open Class: 1st Place – Mark Chouinard [profile]Jjartwood[/profile]





Open Class: 2nd Place – Martin Osborn [profile]MartinPens[/profile]







Best In Show: 1st Place – Mark Gisi [profile]broncomark1[/profile]





Best In Show: 2nd Place – Brian Gisi [profile]bgisi[/profile]





Best In Show: 3rd Place – Mark Chouinard [profile]Jjartwood[/profile]


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2012)

I also added the penmakers name to the entries in the album.


----------

